
BizSpark has discontinued - jenscow
https://trainingsupport.microsoft.com/en-us/tcbizspark/forum/tcbsprk-tcjoin/bizspark-program-update/4457bcb6-418c-4233-84bc-13e856a47a00
======
GFischer
I am really sorry, it was a great offer to legitimate startups, but it was
abused by illegitimate requests.

They should have partnered more aggressively with universities and startup
accelerators - at the end of the program you had to request a code to access
it.

My startup attempt failed, but BizSpark was basically the biggest outside help
we received and it was a great way to bootstrap without other investment (plus
I believe Azure is great though a little pricey).

